# paint and primer in one



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't believe Behr... read product sheets...


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

My personal experience is that it's only paint. Does not have the same effect as priming then painting. Especially behr


----------



## cherinleigh (Mar 4, 2016)

I just used BM paint and primer and it was to be an eggshell sheen. It was one of the worst products that I have used. I still had to do 2 coats to get it to look good. I found that the sheen was more like a satin to semi gloss and not eggshell. I would use just primer on new construction. If I have dark colors to apply after the primer then I have the primer tinted one shade lighter than the paint.


----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

"Ice cream is a food produced by freezing, while stirring, a pasteurized mix consisting of one or more of the optional dairy ingredients specified in paragraph (b) of this section, and may contain one or more of the optional caseinates specified in paragraph (c) of this section subject to the conditions hereinafter set forth...."

Ice cream has a legal definition spelled out by the FDA. If something is called ice cream, you have a pretty good idea of what you're getting. 

The word primer, on the other hand, is not rigorously defined. It could be a sealer or a leveler or a stain blocker or rust converter or something to promote adhesion or whatever. So when something is called "paint and primer", that doesn't tell me anything about what it is or where I ought to be using it. It's just a marketing buzz word that makes it sound like you're getting something extra when you really aren't.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I just bought 20 gallons of the Behr Premium Plus Ultra. I'm going to attempt to go over interior walls that are darker than the new paint. I'm a bit skeptical as to whether this is everything that it's cracked up to be or if it just happens to be paint that's so good, you don't really need primer. 

If I gotta paint most of the house twice, it's still worth the extra money being that some of the more difficult to reach areas are only going to get one coat. I have to cut in a ceiling that's 20' high over the staircase. I'm not saying that I'm scared but I only plan on going up there once. 
:no:

I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

When painting over previously painted walls a primer isn't really necessary. Primers are generally used when the surface is questionable for any number of reasons such as recent repairs. 
Whenever a color change is being done I ALWAYS put on two coats. One coat only works if repainting with the same color. The reason for two coats is because you will see exactly where you cut in with a brush as it will put on less paint and shadow. Also a roller will not apply a perfect layer of paint therefore leaving heavy and lighter areas. 
Two coats eliminates all these issues and will look far better, especially on a wall 20' tall. 
If you can get up there once then twice should be no problem. Becareful though.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

tedanderson said:


> I just bought 20 gallons of the Behr Premium Plus Ultra. I'm going to attempt to go over interior walls that are darker than the new paint. I'm a bit skeptical as to whether this is everything that it's cracked up to be or if it just happens to be paint that's so good, you don't really need primer.
> 
> If I gotta paint most of the house twice, it's still worth the extra money being that some of the more difficult to reach areas are only going to get one coat. I have to cut in a ceiling that's 20' high over the staircase. I'm not saying that I'm scared but I only plan on going up there once.
> :no:
> ...


20 gallons? Couldn't see myself even buying a quart. You mind find yourself buying another 20 gallons and climbing up there 3 times. Or climbing up there 3 times and only one coat.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Although behr is not my favorite paint, I have found most colors to cover very well.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I did the first coat last night. I'm not impressed but I'm not disappointed either. It appears that the first coat did what primer would have done. So to test this I am going over the next wall with Glidden Gripper to see if I still have to put 2 coats of the Behr over it. If that's the case, it's a 2-coat job no matter how you slice it, OR the paint itself just isn't worth a crap. 

But no matter how bad it looks, I'll rest assured that it turned out great because it says, "PREMIUM" on the label. :laughing: It's insane that I drive past the Sherwin Williams on my way to Home Depot but once I finish this project, I am going to do the next one with the SW paint to see the comparison.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I knew a guy who drank Steel Reserve Malt Liquor because it said Premium on the label. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

VinylHanger said:


> I knew a guy who drank Steel Reserve Malt Liquor because it said Premium on the label.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I knew a guy that would shoot up Colt 45 just because he could. 

He is dead


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

3 coats gets this done when going from a dark color to a lighter one. I imagine that it would work better going in the other direction. 

I bought a Wooster brush thinking that I was going to get good results on the first stroke but that's not the case. I might have to get a Purdy or something a little more expensive.

I felt so much like an optimistic DIYer with all of the tools and gadgets that I bought as if it was my first time painting. In my peripheral vision I could see other contractors at Home Depot shaking their heads and snickering at my amazement with all of the stuff that they have for painting these days. You would think that I tried to buy up the entire aisle with all of the stuff I put in my cart. :laughing:

Right now I am painting all of the hard to reach areas so I got one of those 4" foam rollers that they use for crafts and painting cabinets. I'll see how the regular 9" works with this paint.

I also got a roll of the brown paper and a roll of the fancy green frog tape. I can't seem to figure out how I am dropping paint in the areas of the floor that aren't masked but I barely drop any paint on the floor areas that are.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

When I do this again, I am NOT going to get this paint. Maybe Behr has some other products that are good but this paint/primer is not for the professional. 

I am not the expert but I can paint well enough to where I can lay a nice healthy coat on the wall with a couple of swoops and get decent coverage. When I do it with this Behr paint, it starts to drip and run 10 minutes later. If I don't catch it in 15 minutes, then it starts to flash over when I try to smooth it out with the roller or brush.. which makes it much worse because what was a little drip has now turned into a 3" section of patchwork that I have to spackle over. 

Thin coats that are applied sparingly is the only thing that seems to work. It's frustrating because when I do the doors and the trim work it looks as if I haven't done anything. Around the 3rd or 4time I start to see some results. 

The only time that this paint really "primed" something was when I pulled down the register vents and painted the unfinished drywall behind them. When the house was built some 30 years ago the vents were installed before the drywall was finished. The original vents had been painted over several times so I figured that replacing them would be appropriate. 

I had to knock down the ridge of paint that encased the vents so when I went back to paint the bare drywall, that "primer" coat locked in on the first pass.


----------



## smoothe80 (Apr 7, 2016)

The term paint and primer in 1 was coined in the last 10 years or so... It's not an accurate description. All it means is that the paint that you are using is a self priming product... News flash! All latex paint is self priming! But since Behr and Valspar started putting it on their higher priced, heavier bodied paints, now everyone is following suit. It is not necessary to prime every time you paint. Sanding and cleaning the surface is generally sufficient. Unless you need to seal new drywall or repairs, or another situation that requires a particular primer. 

That being said, generally all quality paints will say paint and primer in one, and if you are painting someone's house, you should be using quality product, so yes use paint and primer when painting someone's house. LOL


----------

